# Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder



## kati48268 (9. März 2017)

In verschiedenen Threads wurde bereits über die Peta-Angriffe gegen Angel-AGs, Ferienangel-Aktionen, etc. berichtet.
z.B.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261757
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325105
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325190
...

So einige Verbände haben reagiert;
hier z.B. die Erklärung der Niedersachsen
http://anglertreff-thüringen.de/wp-...1/2017-01-13_AVN-PM_PETA_Schulen-am-Haken.pdf

Da diese "bundesweite Aktion" der Tofu-Taliban andauert und die Jugendarbeit der Vereine & sonstiger engagierter Angler massiv beeinflusst, 
sollte das Thema einen eigenen Thread bekommen.

Denn es ist nicht mit Kommentaren wie, _"die Spinner mal wieder..."_ abgetan.

Jüngst wurde beispielsweise das Thema Angeln aus dem Osnabrücker Ferienpass gestrichen, da es zuvor Anzeigen gegen diese Veranstaltung gegeben hatte
https://www.facebook.com/alexander.specht.77/posts/1319112658179459
Die Anzeige wurde zwar eingestellt, trotzdem knickt die Stadt OS nun durch das Theater ein.
Das zeigt, dass diese Aktionen aus Peta-Sicht eben doch erfolgreich sind!

_"Das Angeln verbieten, indem man es Stück für Stück stigmatisiert."_ (Peta-Vertreter Haferbeck in der NDR-Doku)


Der ebenfalls betroffene Angellehrer Johannes Lohmöller/Tecklenburg vor ein paar Tagen im Radio:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7InCWY34oI


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

mich wundert echt nix mehr..

Danke fürs einstellen kati.

Die Jungs von vor Ort haben sich schon mit uns in Verbindung gesetzt und werden uns auf dem Laufenden halten.

Bürgermeister wurde angeschrieben etc. von denen, die sind da aktiv.

Gute Sache, dass die sich wehren.

Venceremos!


----------



## gründler (9. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

Die eine Stadt spielt kein Jägerlied mehr in der Turmuhr weil die Sojasalafisten sich gestört fühlen und die andere Stadt hier die Stadtverwaltung Osnabrück streicht halt Angel Ag's.

Es ist auch einfacher ,so hat man keinen Ärger mit Sojasalafisten und essen kann man ja im Supermarkt kaufen.Hinzu kommt,sind die meisten da in Amtsstuben eh schon vom Tofu befallen.

Gäbe es einen Stinkenden Fisch als Verleihung (so ne art Stein des Anstoßes),hätten die letzten Monate so einige diesen verdient (Eishai in Dose würde ich da vorschlagen) und bei der Verleihung die Dose schön im Hause vor Ort öffnen,präsentiert auf einer Holzscheibe aus Ökologischen Anbau.


Man kann gar nicht oft genug erwähnen welchen Bärendienst die Stadtverwaltung Osnabrück und viele andere gerade leisten.

Wer meint seine Art Angeln ist nicht bedroht der wird bald eines besseren belehrt....


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

Das Ende fürs Angeln in Deutschland ist eingeläutet und niemand tut was dagegen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*



gründler schrieb:


> Man kann gar nicht oft genug erwähnen welchen Bärendienst die Stadtverwaltung Osnabrück und viele andere gerade leisten.



Der Fisch stinkt mal wieder vom Kopf.

Man müsste dort eigentlich wissen,das die Ansicht von dubiosen Tierrechtsextremisten eben nicht die gesellschaftliche Mehrheit repräsentiert und damit weder Anbiederungswürdig,
verhandelbar,geschweige als Erpressungsmittel dienen darf..

Zu kompliziert für die Stadt ?

Ziemliches Armutszeugnis.

Oder wem glaubt man damit gutes zu tun?  

Der Demokratie sicher nicht!

Wir nähern uns Stück für Stück einer Gesellschaft,in der dumme nicht deswegen regieren weil der klügere einmal zu oft nachgab,sondern der noch weit,weit dümmere permanent.


----------



## Deep Down (9. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

Wenn das Verhalten der Mehrheit von einigen wenigen bestimmt wird, ist das Prinzip Demokratie am Ende.
Dabei geht es nämlich gerade nicht um den Schutz von Minderheiten gegenüber der Mehrheit!


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

Ich würde mich wirklich freuen wenn ein paar Mitglieder dieses Wirtschaftsunternehmens P E T A, und nichts anderes ist es, mal von z.B. Ein paar Wölfen verschlungen würde. Ist schließlich ganz natürlich und furchtbar biologisch. Was die so verzapfen ist echt nicht zu begreifen wenn man nicht zu den Sojafetischisten gehört.


----------



## smithie (9. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wenn das Verhalten der Mehrheit von einigen wenigen bestimmt wird, ist das Prinzip Demokratie am Ende.


Wieso ist die Demokratie dann am Ende?
Es wurden Demokratisch einige wenige gewählt, die das Verhalten der Mehrheit bestimmen.
Das ist doch gerade Demokratie. Oder seit wann setzt der gewählte Politiker das um, was er vorher gesagt hat?


----------



## Deep Down (9. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

Es geht nicht um die Vertreter der Vertretenen, sondern um die Vertretenen selbst!


----------



## wilhelm (9. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

Nur der Vogel der schreit und die größte Lucke hat bekommt den Wurm.:m
Aber die Vögel der Angelverbände schreien nicht.#c#c#q


Nennt man in der Demokratie Lobbyisten.|rolleyes ( Die Schreivögel Natürlich).


----------



## Angler2097 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

Es ist wirklich teilweise unglaublich, was mittlerweile in unserem Land abläuft. Die Gesellschaft verblödet, unsere Volksvertreter inbegriffen. Da muss man nur mal in die Zeitung gucken.

Eine Schande für dieses an für sich tolle Land!


----------



## Siever (10. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

@Kati: danke für diesen Trööt! Bin ja nun selbst davon betroffen und unsere Schule hat einiges zu hören bekommen.

Ich bitte die Leute einfach, ihre Energien weiter in die Jugend und positive Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu stecken. Diese Diskussion mit den Salatfisten werden wir nicht gewinnen, von daher lohnt es sich nicht, gegen die anzugehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*



Siever schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion mit den Salatfisten werden wir nicht gewinnen, von daher lohnt es sich nicht, gegen die anzugehen.



Das sehe ich völlig anders. Wenn diese Leute keinen Widerstand spüren und nicht öffentlich mit ihren wirren Thesen bloßgestellt werden, werden sie weiter mit Falschmeldungen und Repressalien Druck gegen Andersdenkende aufbauen. Da hilft nur, ganz klar Kante zu zeigen.


----------



## gründler (10. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*



Siever schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion mit den Salatfisten werden wir nicht gewinnen, von daher lohnt es sich nicht, gegen die anzugehen.




Also freiwillig an die Wand und vom feind nen Kopfschuß kassieren????

Ne ne mit ihren Waffen genauso bekämpfen und nicht mit'n Kopf an die Wand.


Lieber stehend sterben als kniend leben......


----------



## Vanner (10. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## muehli (10. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

PETA mit eigenen Waffen schlagen:

Alle Angler treten in den PETA e.V. als Mitglieder ein.

Dann  ...... Spaß für alle |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

kannste nicht - die haben meines Wissens nur 2 Handvoll Vereins-Mitglieder.

Der Rest sind nur Aktivisten, Mitarbeiter oder Spender..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*



Siever schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion mit den Salatfisten werden wir nicht gewinnen, von daher lohnt es sich nicht, gegen die anzugehen.



Du hast insofern Recht,das direkte Diskussionen mit denen,mangels deren schlüssiger Argumentketten,dafür umso mehr genutzten Halb-und Unwahrweiten meist in einem trotzig pissigen Monolog enden..

Die direkte Auseinandersetzung scheuen sie i.d.R..Heckenschützenniveau.

Aber genau in diesen Punkten liegt auch der Vorteil, immer wieder die Öffentlichkeit darauf aufmerksam machen zu können.

Die Tierrechtsfaschos verteten z.Z.noch einen relativ kleinen Bevölkerungskreis..liegt aber im Interesse aller Betroffenen Natutnutzer, das dieses auch genau so bleibt und nicht zur ausufernden Seuche wird..

Unkraut nie zu doll wuchern lassen


----------



## gründler (10. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*



muehli schrieb:


> PETA mit eigenen Waffen schlagen:
> 
> Alle Angler treten in den PETA e.V. als Mitglieder ein.
> 
> |wavey:




Um Petra mit eigenen......bezw. zu zeigen was sie wirklich wollen.....Ist die Stigma...Stk. für Stk. nötig,die Leute aufklären was wirklich hinter diesen steckt.

Es geht ja nicht nur um Angeln,die wollen keine Bienen mehr weil das ja Sklaven sind usw usw.

Eigentlich müssten die ja Nackt rum rennen,nicht Schminken nicht Zähneputzen.....weil auch das hat alles irgendwie immer mit Tieren zu tun.

Ja selbst Äpfel Birnen etc sind eigentlich tabu,der Wachs zb. auf diesen Äpfeln wird von einer Laus im tiefsten Osten gewonnen,die armen Läuse.......

#h


----------



## kati48268 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*



Siever schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion mit den Salatfisten werden wir nicht gewinnen, von daher lohnt es sich nicht, gegen die anzugehen.


Die überzeugten Tofu-Taliban sind nicht mehr umzudrehen, da geb ich dir völlig Recht.

Mir geht es eher um die Allgemeinheit,
- die 3 Jungs in der Klasse, die in einer Angel-AG sind und von 10 Mitschülern als Tierquäler beschimpft werden _(weil die 10 halt durch hervorragende PR indoktriniert sind)_
- den Eltern, die überlegen, ob sie ihre Kinder zu einem Ferienangeln gehen lassen sollten

Die Angler-PR muss einfach einen Quantensprung nach vorn machen, ansonsten wird das Angeln irgendwann so verpönt sein, dass man es nicht mal mehr zu verbieten braucht.

Wie hat Franzl so unglaublich treffend zu diesem Thema
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325734
kommentiert:
_"...Problem: Die haben Erfolg - wir nicht. 

Wann war noch gleich der Welt Angler Tag? 

Wo findet man noch gleich 15 verschiedene Referate für einen 6. Klässler welches das Angeln in seinen positivsten Bildern zeigt?"_
Die Salafisten sind uns einfach um (Kilometer-)Längen voraus!

Nachtrag:
und mit Angler-PR meine ich eben nicht den Naturschutz-Scheixx, den die Verbände bringen!
Es muss endlich rüberkommen: Angeln macht Spaß, ist cool, spannend, Abenteuer, springt Technik- & Taktik-Freaks an...
eine quitschende Babs (die hier ja so gern kritisiert wird), die das öffentliche Bild vermittelt, sie ist angelverrückt und trotzdem auch eine Rakete an einer Bar, bringt dem Angeln mehr als der ganze Naturschutz-Mist.


----------



## AndiS (10. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

Angeln müßte Volkssport werden in Deutschland!


----------



## kati48268 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

...wir müssten zunächst mal mit der *Anerkennung zum 
"Kulturgut"* anfangen. |znaika:


----------



## schlotterschätt (10. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*



AndiS schrieb:


> Angeln müßte Volkssport werden in Deutschland!



http://www.rtv.de/sendungsdetails/12212135/volkssport-angeln.html


----------



## Meefo 46 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

Moin .

Das ist ja das Problem von uns Anglern,

wir wollen unsere Ruhe am Wasser und auch so.

Aber bei diesen Leuten ist das nicht richtig und möglich die 

brauchen Wind und zwar von vorne .

Nur das wie fehlt noch .


----------



## Mulich (10. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

Der Maulkorb ist angelegt:

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...ter.bceaea22-7ee0-48b3-b627-908983ac281c.html

Die "Leine" folgt in absehbarer Zeit. 

Nicht nur für den Landwirtschaftsminister... auch für uns!

Selbst die höchsten Instanzen Deutschlands schillern mittlerweile in
"Peta-Grün"!

Das ist eben das Resultat von jahrelangem Ingorieren und Totschweigen des "Problems" durch die Landesverbände, Vereine usw..und so fort.


----------



## Maifliege (10. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

Schon mal beschrieben, die "Salamitaktik" unserer Petra muss transparenter werden. 

Irgendwann sind alle dran...

Wir brauchen in unserer "Arche" alle Tiernutzer. 
Alle Hunde-, Katzen-, Pferde-, Vögel-, Mäuse-, Schlangen- und  Zierfischhalter usw. sollten oder müssen an einem Strang gegen diese  Elemente ziehen. Hier ist eine breite Front in unserer Gesellschaft  zwischen z. B. Petra und uns "Normalos" (Tiernutzer) aufzubauen. Der  fahrlässige Umgang mancher Politiker mit solchen Elementen gehört  gebannt und immer öffentlich gemacht (diese "Gutmenschen" werden  zukünftig Tiernutzung untersagen wollen, nix mehr mit Dogge im Auto oder  Spassreiten, Angeln eh nicht, obwohl dies der Nahrungsgewinnung dient).
Hier sollten endlich alle "Nutzerverbände" zusammenarbeiten und entschieden Stellung beziehen. 
Macht euch (die Verbandler) an eure Arbeit, sonst gibt es zukünftig  keine mehr für euch...(vielleicht ist aber mit den besteheneden  Strukturen zumindest auf unserer Seite hoffnungslos)
TL


----------



## Mulich (10. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Schon mal beschrieben, die "Salamitaktik" unserer Petra muss transparenter werden.
> 
> Irgendwann sind alle dran...
> 
> ...



Da hast in allen Punkten recht!


----------



## ATRiot01 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

Ich habe mal ebend den YT-hchannel der PETIT-honnêteté Verbrecher überflogen...und muss leider feststellen das die in punkto medialer Öffenlichtskeitsarbeit echt was auf dem Kasten haben. Man sieht den Vid´s das Geld an das da hinter steckt. Den durch Zufall oder Absicht dorthin verlinkten User kann sowas schon ganz gut manipulieren. Aber das Problem ist hier ja wohl all zu gut bekannt.

Was mich nur gewundert hat: Ich habe unter KEINEM EINZIGEN der (okay es waren nur etwa 15 zum Thema Angeln und Küken in Eiern die Mutter vermissen!) einen negativen Kommentar lesen dürfen!

Woran liegt das?!?!

Sicher kann der Einsteller des Vid´s einige Kommentare löschen oder was weis ich nicht, ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht so genau wie die Rechte der Veröffentlicher gehandhabt werden.
Aber ein Daumen nach unten PLUS einem negativen Comment unter JEDEM Vid dieser Pseudo´s die nur am Image und dem Geld intressirt sind könnte auf Dauer sicher nicht ignorirt werden!


----------



## iXware (11. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Schon mal beschrieben, die "Salamitaktik" unserer Petra muss transparenter werden.
> 
> Irgendwann sind alle dran...
> 
> ...



Du hast 3 ganz große und extrem wichtige Gruppen vergessen, die auch Probleme mit den Tierrechtlern und der Schützerindustrie haben.
1.) Fischer
2.) Jäger
und die wichtigsten:
3.) die Land- und Forstwirte

ohne die 3. Gruppe, die die größte Fläche in Deutschland benutzen um Nahrungsmittel zu produzieren und die auch extreme Probleme mit der Schützergruppe haben wird nicht viel gehen. mit denen müssen wir uns unbedingt zusammentun wenn etwas gegen Peta und deren verbledeten Anhänger unternommen werden soll.

Aber die Landwirte haben nicht nur mit den Grünen als Partei Probleme, sondern mit allen Parteien - mit der gesamten Regierung. Die angeblich so schlechte Grundwasserqualität die ende letzten Jahres von der EU so kritisiert wurde ist scheinbar durch unsere Regierung gewollt gewesen. Nirgends in der EU gibt es so ein dünnes Netz an Messbrunnen für die Grundwasserqualität. und diese wenigen Brunnen sind auch noch an Stellen mit extrem hoher Belastung - in der Nähe von großen Städten.  Und aufgrund dieser nichtaussagekräftigen Zahlen wird jetzt der Landwirtschaft die Schuld für die schlechte Grundwasserqualität gegeben. Wobei aber niemand wirklich weiß, wie die Qualität wirklich ist weil es einfach zu wenige Messstellen gibt.

so wird in Deutschland durch Peta, NABU, BUND die grünen, die SPD und die CDU/CSU Politik gemacht. Informationen werden vorenthalten, Daten werden falsch erhoben (siehe Dorsch) , wir werden ständig Belogen und Betrogen.... hier läuft etwas gewaltig in die falsche Richtung und das nicht erst in den letzten Jahren... sondern das hat schon vor sehr langer Zeit angefangen. Es ist wirklich Zeit für einen Wechsel in der Politik in Deutschland.  Das heißt jetzt nicht daß hier irgendeine andere Partei (und erst recht nicht extrem rechts) gewählt werden soll. Nein - die ganzen Bürger müssen sich echt zusammentun und auf die Straßen gehen... na gut sich um die Löcher stellen, die mal Straßen waren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

Und bitte immer dran denken (bevors entgleitet, Vorsichtsmaßnahme)
Politik im Forum AUSSCHLIESSLICH im direkten Zusammenhang mit Angeln und Angler keine allgemeine oder gar Parteipolitik.

Danke..


----------



## Maifliege (11. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

@iXware. Ja, diese Minderheiten sind nicht explizit benannt. Es muss deutlich gesagt werden das früher oder später Mehrheiten betroffen werden...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*



iXware schrieb:


> Nein - die ganzen Bürger müssen sich echt zusammentun und auf die Straßen gehen...



Solange einige Angler freiwillig und wohlmöglich noch zwangsbekehrend ihre scheinheilige Moral-und Ethikkrone wie eine Monstranz vor sich hertragen(der toitsche Besserangler),
wirste mit den Bürgern nicht mal 'nen Hinterhof besetzen können..geschweige gegen die Religionskrieger von Peta bestehen.

Sich gegenseitig an den Karren zu pixxen anstatt GEMEINSAM Flächenbrände zu bekämpfen..super Truppe für ein Gefecht[emoji28] 

Im Prinzip macht Peta nur Minimalarbeit,denn solange es unter uns   noch genügend Kollegen gibt,deren einziger Dorn im Auge,die Angelei der anderen ist,erledigen wir uns zum grossen Teil selber.

Man wacht erst auf,wenn die eigene Philosophie die nächste Scheibe der Salami darstellt..

Wie sagt Thomas immer..lernen durch Schmerzen.

Anscheinend sind die Schmerzen noch nicht schlimm genug.


----------



## iXware (11. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*



Maifliege schrieb:


> @iXware. Ja, diese Minderheiten sind nicht explizit benannt. Es muss deutlich gesagt werden das früher oder später Mehrheiten betroffen werden...



Minderheiten? na ich weiß ja nicht....

Angeln: 52000 Beschäftigte + 5000000 Angler, 6,5Mrd € Umsatz
Landwirtschaft: 607000 Beschäftigte, 37,3Mrd € Umsatz
Fischerei: 42000 Beschäftigte, 3,5Mrd  € Umsatz

ok, die Jäger sind vielleicht eine Minderheit:

Jäger: 350000 Jäger, 3,24Mio € Umsatz

aber trotzdem sind sie von dem gleichen Problem betroffen wie wir Angler

laß mal nur den Umsatz aus der Tierproduktion der Landwirte wegfallen (10,34Mrd €) damit fallen die Umsätze aus den Produkten der Tierhaltung (24,34Mrd €) weg. Die sind für die Politik gesehen am Gesamtumsatz in Deutschland überhaupt nicht wichtig, Alle zusammen machen nicht mal 1% vom Bruttoinlandsprodukt (3,03 Billionen €) aus... daher ist es wichtig möglichst viele Leute zusammenzubekommen, die auf die Barrikaden gehen.

Das Problem was alle zusammen mit Peta haben, ist daß sehr viele der Unterstützer Prominente aus allen Bereichen sind. Wie willst du als kleines Internetforum dagegen angehen? 

der deutsche Peta-Verein hat zwar  über 30000 Mitglieder, aber nur 8 sind stimmberechtigt... und sowas wird noch mit Steuergeldern Unterstützt?

Wir müssen wirklich alle leute zusammentrommeln und auf die Straßen gehen.


http://www.gerati.de/2014/07/19/wir-suchen-unterstuetzer-von-peta/
https://www.psiram.com/ge/index.php/PETA

@Thomas: ich gebe mir Mühe, den Bezug zum Angeln nicht zu verlieren und auf Parteiwerbung und allgemeine Politik möchte ich auch von mir aus verzichten. Aber das gelingt nicht immer. Wir als Angler können unsere Probleme nicht allein lösen, das ist ein politisches Thema, die Peta alleine sind das geringste Problem und auch die Angelverbote darf man meiner Meinung nach nicht losgelöst vom großen ganzen sehen. Unsere lieben Verbandsfunktionäre - wenn sie denn Parteilos sind (was sicher in den meisten Fällen nicht der Fall ist) werden schon von den Berufspolitikern und Verbandskollegen mächtig auf die Finger bekommen. Da wird es Parteipolitische Forderungen geben, die bis nach unten durchzusetzen sind. Aber das werden wir als dummes Wahlvolk nicht erfahren. das Problem das wir haben, daß diese radikalen Schützer bis in die obersten Regierungsebenen sehr gute Beziehungen haben und dadurch Gesetze indirekt mitbestimmen können. Wieviel Angler haben wir denn in der Bundesregierung und in den Landesregierungen? Wie können wir denn Gesetze mitbestimmen? Wenn nein, warum nicht? Achso, da wären wir ja wieder bei den Verbänden... die vielleicht von ganz oben nen Maulkorb bekommen haben

wir können nur politisch gegen die Verbote angehen. wenn wir das nicht machen, hat peta mit der Macht der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit schon alles gewonnen. Und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis jeglichge Beschäftigung mit Tieren in der Freizeit verboten wird. Die haben einfach schon viele zu viele Prommies auf ihrer Seite

http://www.gerati.de/2016/09/03/wie-peta-den-wahlkampf-manipuliert/
http://www.gerati.de/2015/11/16/peta-in-die-landesregierung-von-baden-wuerttemberg/


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*



iXware schrieb:


> Achso, da wären wir ja wieder bei den Verbänden... die vielleicht von ganz oben nen Maulkorb bekommen haben



Je nach Verbandskonstrukt in zumindest 2 BL bereits Realität..Stichwort Politikeinfluss über die Fischereiabgabe.

Ist aber bestimmt nur ein unglücklicher Zufall,das sich die betroffenen Verbände i.d.R. nur als Abnicker "auszeichnen"


----------



## kati48268 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*

Zu den benannten Gruppen;
Jäger, Fischer, Landwirte,
müsste/könnte man auch noch sonstige "Tiernutzer", vom Reiter & Imker bis zum Haustierhalter mit der Miezekatze auf dem Sofa ansprechen,
welche aber grösstenteils gar nicht peilen, dass sie ebenfalls im Visier der Tofu-Taliban stehen.

Leider zerlegen wir Angler uns am Liebsten schon mal selbst...

Und unsere Interessenvertreter, die wir für genau diese Lobbyarbeit bezahlen(!), organisieren sich lieber mit "Naturschützern" a la Nabu und gehen ihrerseits auch gern auf Teile der anderen Tiernutzern los (z.B. auf Landwirte, die zudem auch noch oft die Verpächter unserer Gewässer sind).

Erinnert mich oft an Cäsars Eroberung von Gallien, wo er primär auch nur die verfeindeten Stämme gegeneinander ausspielen musste, und nachdem diese sich zerfleischt hatten, konnte der Rest relativ einfach überrannt werden ...oder gekauft.


----------



## iXware (11. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zu den benannten Gruppen;
> Jäger, Fischer, Landwirte,
> müsste/könnte man auch noch sonstige "Tiernutzer", vom Reiter & Imker bis zum Haustierhalter mit der Miezekatze auf dem Sofa


die hatte ja Maifliege schon genannt - ich hab nur noch die letzten 3 Gruppen ergänzt

Aber Du hast vollkommen recht, wir Angler zelegen uns und unser Hobby selbst. Ich finde das muß aufhören. Nur wie können wir zu einem Verband kommen, der alle Angler und das Angeln ansich vertritt und nicht nur die die ca 1Mio, die in vereinen organisiert ist. Wie können wir zu prominenten Unterstützern kommen? Wer kennt denn in der Prommi-Welt Leute die man als Unterstützer werben könnte?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. März 2017)

*AW: Attacken gegen angelnde Kinder*



iXware schrieb:


> Nur wie können wir zu einem Verband kommen, der alle Angler und das Angeln ansich vertritt und nicht nur die die ca 1Mio, die in vereinen organisiert ist



Du musst Angeln "nur" den offiziellen Anstrich geben,so wie er im tagtäglichen bereits gelebt wird.

Aber bereits hier versagen Verbände,stellen sich mit altbackenen Vorstellungen selbst ins argumentative Aus,kuscheln mit allen und jedem(bis auf die eigene Klientel) oder fabrizieren aus verschmerzbaren Nebenbaustellen
(welche ohne deren öffentlichen  Verbandssenf kaum Beachtung finden würden) den BER für Angler.



In dem man aber auch die aktuellen,sich selbst totschützenden und damit in der Sache kontraproduktiven Strukturen dem Erdboden gleichmacht und reine ANGLERverbände mit Dienstleistungs-
charakter und primär ANGELpolitischer Ausrichtung aufstellt..letzteres schliesst gleichzeitigen Schutz (aber mit Sinn und Verstand)ja nicht aus,im Gegenteil.

Als Angler sehe ich mich primär als verantwortungsvoller NaturNUTZER und eben nicht als überzogener,
fremdbestimmter Schutzlackel..dafür gibts andere,kompetentere Fach-und Interessenverbände(welche sich in ihrem Metier wiederum keineswegs von anderen in die Suppe spucken lassen)

Die Politik der einseitigen  Zugeständnisse(egal aus welcher Ecke da geplärrt und kritisiert wird) scheint allein auf Angler beschränkt zu sein.

Bei der Lobbyarbeit aber kein Wunder.

Ich denke mal,das für einen derart gestrickten Interessenverband samt Profiarbeit jeder normal verdienende locker mal nen 10er/Monat übrig hätte..nen Nippon Wobbler oder Kleinkram weniger..geschenkt.

Dafür eine wertvollere Zukunftsperspektive.

Die jetzige Kohle für die aktuellen Strukturen,könnte man besser gleich aus dem Fenster werfen.

Soweit die Theorie..praktisch haben aber weder die aktuelle Verbandsstruktur,wie aber auch viele Angler jeder so seine eigenen Interessen,damit es beim Status Quo bleibt..

Letztere wollen " nur angeln"und mit Angelpolitik nix am Hut haben.

Erstere sehen sich überwiegend lieber in der Landfürst Rolle,denen jede liberale Veränderung ans Machtgefüge geht.

Und da diese Anti Dienstleister ja permanent per Wahl bestätigt werden,wird sich an deren Gutsherrengehabe auch in naher Zukunft nix ändern.

Dumme Kälber,Metzger..da war mal was


----------

